# Kennt jemand "ELG MARKETING EST"



## WetMage (2 März 2007)

Hallo,

eigentlich kann man das ja nicht als Computerbetrug bezeichnen, aber seltsam ist es dennoch.

vielleicht kennt jemand oben gennante Firma oder Namen.

Ich habe heute auf mein Kontoauszug nachgesehen, und hatte dann eine "Gutschrift", ja genau richtig gelesen, eine Gutschrift in höhe von 4 Euro auf mein Konto, mit dem Verwendungszweck ELG MARKETING EST.

Und Ich weiss überhaupt nicht was das sein soll???

Kennt jemand die beszeichnung oder Firma, oder was auch immer???

Gruß
Wettie


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 März 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand "ELG MARKETING EST"*

könnte eine Firma in Liechtenstein sein. Google mal nach "ELG marketing" (in Anführungszeichen). "est(ablishment)" ist eine Firmentypsbezeichnung in Liechtenstein (google "ELG marketing establishment"), es gibt allerdings auch eine gleichnamige Firma, die als niederländische Firma gegründet wurde (ELG Marketing Establishment CV) ("Markt- und Meinungsforschung")
Über die Hintergründe kann man nach einem ersten kurzen Blick auf die google-results nur spekulieren, was wenig Sinn macht.


----------



## WetMage (2 März 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand "ELG MARKETING EST"*

Hallo Aka-Aka

Hmm, also das sagt Mir jetzt alles garnichts?!?! Mal Abwrten, vielleicht wird es ja wieder zurückgezogen, oder Ich bekomme noch Post.



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Über die Hintergründe kann man nach einem ersten kurzen Blick auf die google-results nur spekulieren, was wenig Sinn macht.



Trotzdem vielen Dank für deine mühen!!!:smile: 

Gruß
Wettie


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 März 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand "ELG MARKETING EST"*

Hat das damit http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=187221#post187221 evtl. was zu tun?

unter der Liechtensteiner Adresse finden sich zwei sehr interessante Nachnamen, die, allerdings jeweils mit anderem Vornamen, durchaus spannend sind. Einer davon sogar in Zusammenhang mit der früheren Firma des Deutschen, der hiermit
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=187221#post187221
zu tun hat.

Dieser Zusammenhang ist allerdings auf der "Spekulationsskala" etwa mit 9.0 von 10 Punkten zu bewerten.

bleib dran. Wenn das eine Fehlbuchung ist, werden die sich schon melden. Bekannt sind die (mir) nicht.


----------



## WetMage (2 März 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand "ELG MARKETING EST"*

Hallo Aka-Aka



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Hat das damit http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=187221#post187221 evtl. was zu tun?
> 
> unter der Liechtensteiner Adresse finden sich zwei sehr interessante Nachnamen, die, allerdings jeweils mit anderem Vornamen, durchaus spannend sind. Einer davon sogar in Zusammenhang mit der früheren Firma des Deutschen, der hiermit
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=187221#post187221
> ...



Ich kann Dir gerade leider nicht ganz folgen. Die beiden Links die Du angegeben hattest, führen beide auf die selbe seite.

Sehe Ich das also richtig, das Du vermutest, das es sich evtl. um ein und dieselbe Firma handeln könnte???

Und welche Firma meinst Du die mit dem Deutschen in zusammenhang stehen könnte?

Wettie


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 März 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand "ELG MARKETING EST"*

der doppelte Link ist meiner Schusseligkeit zu verdanken. Mir kam die Frage nur, weil Du Dich vor wenigen Tagen wegen eines Problems hier gemeldet hast, das mit der Firma "Local Billing" zusammen hängt, einer Firma, die zwar recht neu ist, hinter der aber eben bekannte Namen stehen. Auch deutsche Namen, wenn der Herr AB auch in Spanien lebt (siehe daher auch spanische Telefonnummer +34 im whois, zB von "billingpath" (dein posting), das eben nur scheinbar nach Malta zeigt, ebenso scheinbar wie die Registrierung der Firma in UK nach UK weist)

Hinter "Digipay" stehen ebenfalls Deutsche, wenn man die auch fast schon als Amis bezeichnen könnte...

Und dann fragst Du nach einer (vermutlich) liechtensteinischen Firma. Da ich immer gerne Zusammenhänge sehe (sogar da, wo es keine gibt), erlaubte ich mir die Frage, ob Du (als Betroffener) irgendeine Idee hast, ob es einen Zusammenhang geben könnte. 


Hast Du ICQ? Dann könnte ich Dir gerne eine Liste mit den deutsch sprechenden Ansprechpartnern geben 

ich schick dir mal 'n paar links...


----------



## WetMage (3 März 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand "ELG MARKETING EST"*

Hallo Aka-Aka

Danke führ die mühen, Ich habe die Links erhalten, und werde sie Mir mal in ruhe anschauen!!!:sun: 

Einen zusammenhang mit Local_Billing sehe Ich da direkt nicht, da sich ja beide verwendungszwecke auf mein Konto unterscheiden.

Ich wuste gar nicht das hinter Local_Billing bekannte Namen stehen. In wie weit sind die denn bekannt?

Gruß
Wettie


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 März 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand "ELG MARKETING EST"*



WetMage schrieb:


> In wie weit sind die denn bekannt?


man kennt sich 
siehe anderer Thread


----------

